# Canadian soldier: Winning minds of Afghans key to victory



## old medic (24 Nov 2009)

Canadian soldier: Winning minds of Afghans key to victory
By Nicole Bergot, Sun Media
24th November 2009
http://www.calgarysun.com/news/canada/2009/11/24/11906446-sun.html



> EN ROUTE TO AFGHANISTAN - Lt.-Col. Dan Drew knows what it takes to win a war.
> 
> "The population is the prize; winning over the minds of the people," says the 52-year-old who helped build the Afghan National Army (AFN) from its infancy in 2006 after President Hamid Karzai's 2004 election win.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Nov 2009)

Well said Dan!!


----------

